# Xbox Gamertag ändern



## Shirozen (21. Mai 2018)

*Xbox Gamertag ändern*

Grüße,
hoffe ich bin im richtigen Forum drin 

Wollte meinen Gamertag mal ändern, das Problem ist das ich nur auf die USA Seite gelange und dort nur per KK Zahlen kann ebenso nur in Dollar und nicht in Euro. Weiß jemand was ich machen muss um den Gamertag per Paypal bezahlen zu können?

Grüße

~Tante Edith Says~
So habe den Fehler gefunden, besser der Support hat mir weiter helfen können. Wenn man auf die US Seite gelangt muss man GAAAAANZ nach unten Scrollen und dort im linken Bereich schauen in welcher Region man ist und diese ggf. ändern. Dann klappt das auch mit Paypal
~Tante Edith Close~


----------

